# The 'Ripped' Look! How to get it, how to maintain it?



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi, 
I guess most people who have been to the gym know what Im talking about when I say, you can go to the gym and there are guys there with big muscles but little to no tone and then theres the slimmer guys with the less muscles but more tone!
How is tone created in a muscle? How does it stay there?
At the moment my physical condition is pretty good, Im quite toned all over, and my arms especially my forearms give out the ripped looked effective, the only problem is I have no idea how I got it? And no idea how to increase that look or maintain it?
Anybody got any good references or ideas to help me out?
Is it to do with weight training? as in the plans and routines?
Regards


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 28, 2005)

Ask these guys
http://boards.flexonline.com/ib/ikonboard.cgi?
There is a lot of information on this website. Plus there's a few professional bodybuilders on there as well. Heck, you might be able to do a search on there and find this question.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, unless you are building muscle for look rather than power, I wouldn't worry about it....


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

I like www.bodybuilding.com for this type of info. But, I don't want to be ripped--just functional!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2005)

Personally I'd go with having the Power than the look anyday. Having all that mass means you have to keep maintaining it. Maybe some guys go for that and that's cool... but for me... I'd rather have that low profile that will take a guy/attacker totally by surprise when I deck 'im. 


But that's just me. :uhyeah:


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 29, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I guess most people who have been to the gym know what Im talking about when I say, you can go to the gym and there are guys there with big muscles but little to no tone and then theres the slimmer guys with the less muscles but more tone!
> How is tone created in a muscle? How does it stay there?
> At the moment my physical condition is pretty good, Im quite toned all over, and my arms especially my forearms give out the ripped looked effective, the only problem is I have no idea how I got it? And no idea how to increase that look or maintain it?
> ...



If you are serious about you MA avoid this whole body-building approach to training, it is inneffective and foolish.  Now, I can understand wanting to look good and being "buff" and all that but what is more important.  
I'll assume by "tone" you mean you want to be lean and well defined with visual muscle striation and all that.  That's all well and good.
Here is how you get it; Train to increase muscle mass (with resistance or whatever) and take in more calories than you normally would.  You will not be lean now.  Then cut back your diet all the while still training with respectable volume/intensity.  Drop your fat, control your carbs and closely monitor your total Kcal intake.  Start working to burn off fat through "cardio."  Welcome to the life of a bodybuilder...a life that is not condusive to success in sport (and definetely now MA) and is about the appearance of strength rather than strength.

My recommendation would be to go with the suggestions above of pursuing more power than bulk because bulk just gets in the way.  You need to be explosive (power) and training like a bodybuilder is not the way to do it bro.  But like I said, it's up to you not me so...

I would also recommend looking into some of that "old timey" bodyweight training stuff that's out there.  Search around a bit and you will find some.

Don't read flex, it's garbage (in relation to what this board is about).


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 29, 2005)

Also, you mentioned some routine ideas.  It seems like you are just trying to grasp the idea of training the body (i.e. muscles, strength, etc, etc.) so post some measurable goals you have in mind and things like the days of the week you have at your disposal.  I seem to recall you saying you have full access to a weightroom.

Lay it down, bro, and we can set-up a general training sequence for you just to get the feel.  And throw down some other stuff.

I don't mean to sound like a huge pric (see previous post) but you do not want to get wrapped up in all the crap "workout" myths that are out there.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 29, 2005)

Also, I noticed that you used Matt Furey e-mails in a post on another thread...if you are recieving his newsletter you have a tremendous source of information at your disposal for many of the things you've mentioned being interested in.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 29, 2005)

Cheers for the replies! 
At the moment Im totally focused on finding a workout that is effect for a 'martial artist' but while I know that involves working the muscles you would when you train I have no idea how to do so many muslces in one workout. Would it be using the 'push' and 'pull' machines that work multiply muscles and not really work on isolating muscles? 

The reason why I put getting ripped is that Bruce Lee was ripped (yeah yeah I know!) (and he used a Marcy Circuit trainer), but he was still a powerful Martial Artist, I wanted to know what it was that got that look?! 

When building explosive power? How do you train in regards to repetitions? And does the speed of the rep count? The velocity?

Regards


----------



## swiftpete (Oct 29, 2005)

I think a large amount of it is down to your body type as much as training. If you have the look now of slim, toned and you can see your muscles its mostly because of how you were made. Obviously training makes a difference but two different people on the same routine/diet will always look different. I pretty much have that look naturally too, i used to obsess over the bodybuilding magazines and websites getting tips trying to get bodybuilder arms etc but i'm not like that now, i still work out but my motivation is for martial arts now. However i've still kept my sixpack etc just because i am one of those people born with one. So if you're ripped now, you'll probably pretty much be that way from now on as long as you don't slack off completely on the training. From the sounds of things, you probably won't ever be mistaken for arnie ( neither will I!) but if you have muscle tone and flexibility i think thats all round better for u and your MA anyway. If you've got it you've got it!


----------

